# Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

					Nachdem sich rund 52 Prozent der Teilnehmer des EU-Referendums in Großbritannien gegen einen Verblieb des Landes in der Europäischen Union entschieden haben, werden auch in der IT-Branche die Folgen des sogenannten Brexit diskutiert. Neben befürchteten Nachteilen könnte die Entscheidung auch dazu führen, dass Startups künftig lieber in Berlin statt London gegründet werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Berlin profitiert immer,... so sagen es uns die Politker jedenfalls jedesmal.
im Grunde genommen gehörten die Briten mit zu den zahlenden Staaten in der EU. 
Unterm Strich heisst das für mich mich als Normalsterblichen das weniger Geld in die Kasse fliesst bei gleichbleibenden Ausgaben.
Wie sich das nun auf die IT Branche auswirkt kann ich nicht sagen. Aber ich glaub niemanden wenn er mir sagen will das man hier positive Rückschlüsse ziehen könnte.
Seit der Gründung der Eu wurde für uns eigentlich nur alles teurer, dank des Euros.
Weder Bankenkriesen konnten in den Griff bekommen werden, noch war es möglich die Griechen vernünftig zu retten.
Nun haben wir die Flüchtlingskriese, welche ebenfalls nicht fair behandelt wird.
Mir geht das ganze EU Gemauschel eigentlich nur noch auf den Sack.
Kann die Engländer schon verstehen warum die da raus wollten.
Als Privatperson wäre ich schon vor Jahren aus dem Verein ausgetreten.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Alles wurde teurer? 
Deutschland hat halt extrem vom Euro profitiert. 

Ja stimmt, die Engländer leiden ja so unter den vielen Flüchtlingen die sie aufgenommen haben. 
Und als Privatperson kannst du gerne austreten, zieh in ein nicht EU-Land, ganz einfach.


----------



## SilentHunter (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Ich bin nicht sicher ob das jetzt Nachteile bringt . Den € hatten sie eh nicht so bleibt der in meinen Augen schwierigere Teil mit Währung schon mal außen vor .Davon ab hat GB mehr rausgeholt als eingezahlt in den EU Topf .Ob jetzt ein paar Börsenheinis rumheulen ist mir ziemlich egal . Wer nicht im wirklich grossen Stil zocken kann oder am besten nur durch Tradingprovisionen ergo Risikofrei verdient gewinnt selten .Aktienhandel ist Geldverbrennen bei Kleinanlegern und Gewinnen tun nur die skrupellosesten Millarden Founds auf kosten selbiger .Wer damit meint schnell Reich werden zu können weil er mit seinem Ersparten zockt wird meist sehr schnell merken das die Realität anderst aussieht .

MfG


----------



## SinCity (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Absolut richtig. Gut gemacht England. Die lassen sich eben nicht so manipulieren wie die anderen "Europäer". Sch..... Bilderberger.. (Ich weiss.... viele wissen nicht wer die sind.)


----------



## homer3345 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Europa ist wichtig und hat uns reich gemacht. Wir sind wieder wichtig in der Welt. Nicht ohne Grund haben die Engländer gesagt, sie wollen kein aufsteigendes Deutschland sehen, was wohl einer der Gründe für den Brexit war. Für uns ist die EU ein Geschenk. Aber England hält sich wohl noch für das groß Englische Reich. Die werden schon noch sehen, was die davon haben. Nordirland und Schottland wollen zu uns und nicht zu England. Sinn Fein hat schon angekündigt, dass es ein Referendum geben wird. Wir als die EU müssen zusammenhalten um uns weiter in der Welt gegen Indien und China behaupten zu können. Alleine wird das nichts. Das wird auch England schnell merken. Ich hoffe, dass die EU härte zeigt, es soll kurz und möglichst schmerzhaft werden. Außerdem kann Deutschland als Land sogar davon profitieren. Berlin könnte international wieder enorm an Bedeutung gewinnen, was in den letzten Jahren schon passiert ist.


----------



## mrpendulum (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



homer3345 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann Deutschland als Land sogar davon profitieren. Berlin könnte international wieder enorm an Bedeutung gewinnen, was in den letzten Jahren schon passiert ist.



Also erstmal profitieren wir bestimmt nicht davon ... Denn mit dem gekündigten Verträgen verlieren viele deutsche Unternehmen wichtige Kunden in England. Deutschland ist mit dem positiven Wind der EU gefahren und das schon seit 2002! Mit dem Austritt der EU schadet es uns und den Briten gleichermaßen. Vor allem würde ich Berlin nicht als internationales Aushängeschild der Nation machen ... Denn dort prallen schon immer viele Menschengruppen aufeinander. Sind es die Rechten, die Punks, die Linken, Veranwortliche für Millardengräber und so weiter. Lieber eine Stadt wie Frankfurt, die heute schon internationale Bedeutung hat und als Herzstück deutscher Internet- und Wirtschaftslandschaft gilt.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



SinCity schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Gut gemacht England. Die lassen sich eben nicht so manipulieren wie die anderen "Europäer". Sch..... Bilderberger.. (Ich weiss.... viele wissen nicht wer die sind.)



Kannst du mir eine Marke von Aluhutherstellern empfehlen?

Am besten aus der EU, dann muss ich keinen Zoll zahlen.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



> Wir als die EU müssen zusammenhalten



Passiert leider nicht.




> Deutschland ist mit dem positiven Wind der EU gefahren und das schon seit 2002



2004 hatte Deutschland seine eigene Eurokrise aus der wir mit der Agenda 2010 wieder herausgekommen sind.


----------



## SinCity (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Eine normale Antwort. War nicht anders zu erwarten (traurig) aber macht nichts.


----------



## Andregee (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Solang wirtschaftliche Benefits der EU ganz besonders auch in Deutschland nur dazu gereichen, das die Reallohnentwicklung negativ verläuft so das eine Degeneration der Mittelschicht zu  verzeichnen ist, während der Niedriglohnsektor boomt, solang muss sich kein Politiker verwundert zeigen, daß ein Großteil der Bevölkerung nur noch eine regelrechte Ablehnung gegen dieses bürokratische Konstrukt, welches dem Wohlstand stetes Wachstum beschert, während dem Normalbürger die Kostenlast zu erdrücken droht, verspürt. In einem Punkt sind uns die Briten Lichtjahre voraus. Es herrscht aufgrund der Volksabstimmung noch eine greifbare Form der Demokratie vor, die nicht damit endet, das der unmündige Bürger mit seinem Stimmentscheid nichts weiter beeinflussen kann, als die Karriere bestimmter Politikerkreise, die von Lobbyisten und Wirtschaftsverbänden gesteuert werden, während die Belange des kleinen Bürgers als nichtig abgetan werden. Ich frage mich eh , aus welchem Grund unterschiedliche Meinungen innerhalb einer Partei zu Debatten führen die als negativ erachtet werden, dabei ist dies doch der Sinn einer Demokratie. Ohne diese wäre es ausreichend, würde "Mutti"  per einstimmigem diktatorischen Bescheid regieren. Eines Tages wird dieses System, wie bisher jedes an die Grenzen seiner Toleranz stoßen. Man darf gespannt sein.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## locojens (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Und warum tritt das komische D-Land nicht auch einfach aus der K....EU aus?


----------



## SinCity (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

ABSOLUST RICHTIG. Sehr gut erkannt.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



locojens schrieb:


> Und warum tritt das komische D-Land nicht auch einfach aus der K....EU aus?


 
Deutschland ist der Grund warum es die EU gibt und ist zugleich die EU. Wenn man die Änfange mit der Montanunion betrachtet. Gefährliche Dominanz einzelner  auf dem Kontinent vermeiden um den Frieden zu sichern. Konvergenz der Mitgleidsstaaten herstellen.  
Bei so unterschiedlichen System und starken Volkswirtschaften eine schwierige Aufgabe und eine mögliche Quelle von großer Unzufriedenheit.


----------



## vakabaka (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Astronomische Steuern, ein Haufen öffentlicher Pflichtvereine (Gez, verschiedene Kammern...), risieger Bürokratieapparat usw.. Wieso sollte jemand freiwillig in Berlin eine neue Firma gründen ? Die laufen doch alle weg nach Panama oder was gibt da noch.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



vakabaka schrieb:


> Astronomische Steuern, ein Haufen öffentlicher Pflichtvereine (Gez, verschiedene Kammern...), risieger Bürokratieapparat usw.. Wieso sollte jemand freiwillig in Berlin eine neue Firma gründen ? Die laufen doch alle weg nach Panama oder was gibt da noch.


Und ohne EU würde das nicht besser werden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



> Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren


Wo liegt das Dorf nochmal ?


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Lustig dass Farage gleich das erste Wahlversprechen bricht. 350 Mio £ pro Woche wollten sie ja ins Gesundheitssystem investieren. Aber egal oder, Hauptsache draußen aus der EU. Die Populisten werden auchd afür schon einen schuldigen finden.

Wie war das nochmal mit den Populisten, die für komplexe Probleme immer einfachste Lösungen präsentieren, die so nicht umsetzbar sind? Egal, die Leute merken sich das sowieso nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Noch ist ja niemand ausgetreten.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Woohoo schrieb:


> Noch ist ja niemand ausgetreten.



Nach Brexit-Votum: Nigel Farage nennt Millionen-Versprechen einen Fehler
Ist halt dumm gelaufen. 
Afaik war der "Vorwurf" von den 350 Mio Pfund pro Woche ja schon nie belegt worden.


----------



## homer3345 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Mehr braucht man nicht sagen.
Hannah auf Twitter: "Thanks so much to the older generation for ruining my future it couldn't have been done without you #WhatHaveWeDone https://t.co/vQuURRXhJD"


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

HIHI was hab ich mich heute gefreut. Einfach ein toller Tag. Und noch lustiger sind die Totgesänge auf England. Das wird bestimmt nicht passieren. Heute war ein historischer Tag und da sind IT News für mich Nebensächlichkeiten


----------



## Woohoo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Ob es Grund für Freude gibt wird sich zeigen. Bin mal gespannt wie sich die wirtschaftlichen Daten entwickeln.
Zumindest sollte die EU an ihrem Image arbeiten. EU kritische Parteien haben nicht ohne Grund massiv zulauf in vielen europäischen Staaten.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Ganz genau. Es hat schon einen Grund warum es jetzt den Brexit gibt.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ganz genau. Es hat schon einen Grund warum es jetzt den Brexit gibt.


Ja, weil anscheinend zu viele Leute die EU und ihre Funktionsweise nicht verstehen. Oder auf billigen Populismus reinfallen, weil dadurch alles einfacher wird. 
Es gibt genug Dinge an Der EU die sucher verbesserungswürdig sind, keine Frage.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Also ich informiere mich im Netz weil ich selbst mal dran geglaubt habe (es wird uns eingeredet) ein sogenannter "Nazi" zu sein (Man bekommt es von unseren Medien eingetrichtert). Das Schild bekommt man schnell umgehangen. Die EU ist Mist und Deutschland muss da raus. Je früher desto besser. Für mich ist das eine kriminelle Vereinigung mehr nicht. Benetzt mit Lobbyisten.

Und heute Abend lass ich richtig die Sau raus Brexit sei DANK!

P.S.: Am Ergebnis war bestimmt PUTIN schuld.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Nach Brexit will Fiat Jobs nach Osterreich verlagern - Arbeitsmarkt - derStandard.at › Wirtschaft

Bin mal gespannt, die werden nicht die einzigen bleiben denke ich.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Framinator schrieb:


> [...]ich informiere mich im Netz[...]



Das ist das Problem. Man findet jede Meinung im Netz. Egal wie absurd und einseitig. Man muss jede Quelle hinterfragen, schaun ob eine Agenda damit verunden ist und auch das Netz nach Kontraargumenten absuchen. 

Sonst hat man sich schlicht nur einseitig verführen lassen. Jeder ist selbst dafür verantwortlich, sich ein korrektes und stimmiges Bild zu verschaffen. Sich auf irgendwelche Quellen im Netz zu verlassen und zu glauben, dass die einem das Erstellen eines stimmigen Bilds komplett abnehmen, hat nur zur Folge, dass man sich zu willfährigem Populisten-Fang hat machen lassen.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Ja und? England kann selbst wieder entscheiden. Es dauert zwar noch 2 Jahre aber gut. Fiat macht eine Kurzschlussreaktion die denen das Genick bricht. Die Qualität wird noch mehr sinken usw. England wird profitieren ganz einfach. Die MENSCHEN werden glücklicher sein einfach gesagt.

Es ist Fakt das 52 Prozent der Briten (Bei England ist es höher) nicht mehr Mitglied sein möchten. Und ich kann sie verstehen.

England ist und bleibt ein Wirtschaftsfaktor EU Diktatur hin oder her. Da können die EU Politiker weiterweinen (Sponsored bei rich).


----------



## Woohoo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Man könnte ja jetzt jede abwandernde Firma mit EU Subventionen unterstützen.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Fiat heisst ja auch Fehler in allen Teilen. Jetzt werden die Briten erzittern. Fiat wird nicht so doof sein die Briten zu meiden. Aber egal. Schaun mer mal wer Recht hat.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Ob nun Menschen in England, Österreich oder Bangladesh arbeit haben sollte uns doch egal sein. Wir sind doch alle gleich viel wert.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Pass mal auf was passiert, wenn MAN, Krauss-Maffei und Rheinmetall nicht mehr bei Rolls Royce fertigen lassen.
Und wie es bei EADS bzw. Airbus weitergeht, wird ebenfalls spannend.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Ich freue mich einfach. Great Britain ist erst der Anfang. Hoffentlich zieht Deutschland bald nach. Ja, ich hab mich informiert und lasse mir keine Angst machen. Das einzige was heute gezittert hat waren die Börsen und die blöden Spekulanten.

Ich lasse mir diesen Supertag nicht verderben. Die Reichen haben einen Schuss vor den Bug bekommen. Fein.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ich freue mich einfach. Great Britain ist erst der Anfang. Hoffentlich zieht Deutschland bald nach. Ja, ich hab mich informiert und lasse mir keine Angst machen. Das einzige was heute gezittert hat waren die Börsen und die blöden Spekulanten.


Beim Kopp Verlag informiert oder was? Deutschland hat mit am meisten von der Union profitiert. 
Aber ich verstehe schon, wenn Wirtschaftswissenschaftler usw davor warnen ist das natürlich weniger aussagekräftig als das Netz. Oder hast du dir zig Essays von Fachzeitschriften zu dem Thema durchgelesen?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Beim Kopp Verlag informiert oder was? Deutschland hat mit am meisten von der Union profitiert.


Die kleineren Betriebe im Lebensmittel/Gastonomiebereich werden das anders sehen.
Aber es stimmt schon, die wirtschaftsstärkeren Ländern profitieren, weswegen es ja so ironisch ist, dass ausgerechnet GB austritt. Die jüngere Bevölkerung war sich der Vorteile bewusst, die ältere, konservative hat mal wieder nur an sich selber und gedacht. So viel zum Thema mit dem Alter kommt die Weisheit...

Wenigstens bekommt jetzt die neureiche Premier League Schwierigkeiten, das stört mich wiederum nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Wird interessant werden.

Ich prophezeie *Glaskugel ON*:

-) Frankfurt wird London als europäisches Finanzzentrum ablösen
-) Zahlreiche Firmen werden aufgrund höherer Kosten (Zoll...) und bürokratischen Schwierigkeiten ihre Standorte ins EU Ausland verlegen.

*Glaskugel OFF*

Die Engländer haben in einer demokratischen Wahl eine Entscheidung abgegeben, nun müssen sie mit den Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

@Leob12 Ich habe mich auch beim Kopp Verlag umgesehen. Hast du was dagegen? Ich hab sogar Bücher vom Kopp Verlag. "Das Kapital" von Marx hab ich im Regal. Vom Kopp Verlag. 1 Buch von vielen.

Ich lese gern.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ich lese gern.


Nur die falschen Bücher.

Wobei, zu Unterhaltungszwecken sind die ganz o.K., die Werke von Günther Hannich und von Retyi sind spannender als jeder Weltuntergangsfilm von Roland Emmerich.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

können wir zurück zum Thema kommen sick. IT-Branche usw. Ich schaue sogar Compact. So bin ich halt. ich muss mich hier auch nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die kleineren Betriebe im Lebensmittel/Gastonomiebereich werden das anders sehen.
> Aber es stimmt schon, die wirtschaftsstärkeren Ländern profitieren, weswegen es ja so ironisch ist, dass ausgerechnet GB austritt. Die jüngere Bevölkerung war sich der Vorteile bewusst, die ältere, konservative hat mal wieder nur an sich selber und gedacht. So viel zum Thema mit dem Alter kommt die Weisheit...
> 
> Wenigstens bekommt jetzt die neureiche Premier League Schwierigkeiten, das stört mich wiederum nicht.


Naja, ohne EU wären die Märkte dem Neoliberalismus und Kapitalismus noch stärker ausgeliefert geworden. 
Die Kleinbetriebe wären so oder so zurückgegangen, und dass Arbeitsplätze ausgelagert werden ist auch ein Phänomen der Globalisierung. Zumal ja auch die Gastrobetriebe gerne "Billigarbeitskräfte" verwenden und verwendet haben. 

Wenn aber nun einer dieser Wirte sagt ok, er möchte gerne in einem anderen EU-Land sein Glück versuchen, dann war es ihm leichter möglich als ohne EU.  
Auch die wirtschaftlich schwächeren Länder haben von der Währungs und Handelsunion profitiert, ganz so ist es dann nicht. Vielleicht nicht in dem Maße wie Deutschland, aber das konnte sich auch keiner erwarten. 



Framinator schrieb:


> @Leob12 Ich habe mich auch beim Kopp Verlag umgesehen. Hast du was dagegen? Ich hab sogar Bücher vom Kopp Verlag. "Das Kapital" von Marx hab ich im Regal. Vom Kopp Verlag. 1 Buch von vielen.
> Ich lese gern.


Im Regal hab ich dasselbe Buch auch, nur von einem anderen Verlag. 
Aber generell steht der Kopp-Verlag nicht wirklich für Seriosität, oder jemand der viele wissenschaftliche Arbeiten publiziert.


----------



## Framinator (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Ich würde aufpassen was du über den Kopp Verlag schreibst. Nur ein Tip. Der Kopp Verlag ist nicht Rechts. Aber ich geh eh gleich. Denke mal drüber nach was du über Kopp schreibst.

So machs gut.


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Kopp Verlag – Psiram
Kopp Verlag | Netz gegen Nazis

Aber rechts soll er natürlich nicht sein. Ja ne, ist klar. Und Elvis hat natürlich niemals Drogen genommen und lebt noch.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ich würde aufpassen was du über den Kopp Verlag schreibst. Nur ein Tip. Der Kopp Verlag ist nicht Rechts. Aber ich geh eh gleich. Denke mal drüber nach was du über Kopp schreibst.
> 
> So machs gut.


Und wieso sollte ich aufpassen?^^ 
Nein, der Kopp Verlag publiziert gerne populistische Dinge, ist eurokritisch und tritt ja auch gerne als "Aufdecker"-Verlag auf.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, ohne EU wären die Märkte dem Neoliberalismus und Kapitalismus noch stärker ausgeliefert geworden.
> Die Kleinbetriebe wären so oder so zurückgegangen, und dass Arbeitsplätze ausgelagert werden ist auch ein Phänomen der Globalisierung. Zumal ja auch die Gastrobetriebe gerne "Billigarbeitskräfte" verwenden und verwendet haben.


Das Problem in dem Bereich ist weniger die Globalisierung, eher die teils völlig sinnlosen Auflagen der EU.
Ich sag' nur Gammelfleisch.
Mein Vater und mein Onkel führen zusammen mehrere Fleischereibetriebe, die können dir Sachen von EU-Regularien erzählen, da fallen dir die Augen aus.


Framinator schrieb:


> Der Kopp Verlag ist nicht Rechts.


Bitte WAS?!
Also ist das, was Jan van Holey dort so alles über die Rothschilds geschrieben hat, etwa nicht antisemitisch? Kein bisschen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ich würde aufpassen was du über den Kopp Verlag schreibst. Nur ein Tip. Der Kopp Verlag ist nicht Rechts. Aber ich geh eh gleich. Denke mal drüber nach was du über Kopp schreibst.
> 
> So machs gut.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte ich aufpassen?^^
> Nein, der Kopp Verlag publiziert gerne populistische Dinge, ist eurokritisch und tritt ja auch gerne als "Aufdecker"-Verlag auf.


Und der tolle Recherche Verbund aus WDR, MDR und Süddeutsche macht das nicht? Glaubt nur weiter was der Mainstream euch versetzt. Hört auf zu hinterfragen. Nutzt keine alternativen Informationsquellen mehr und tut diese als populistisch ab. Ihr seid doch alle angeblich so junge und aufgeklärte Menschen da verstehe ich echt nicht wieso ihr alle so fest an eine Lebenslüge von alten Leuten glaubt die den Brexit eigentlich ausgelöst hat.


----------



## beercarrier (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

selbst die usa haben mit dodd-frank-act zumindest nominell auf die finanzkrise reagiert. das hat sogar ein bißchen wirkung (in den usa), london bzw gb hat sich aber immer gegen sinnvolle maßnahmen gesträubt. jetzt haben wir sehr viel mehr gemeinsamen boden was angriffe auf das system von außen angeht, insofern ist der brexit positiv.
in anderen wirtschaftlichen bereichen haben wir nachteile, aber gb noch viel viel mehr, da lassen sich einigungen treffen (mit dem kadaver gb´s nachdem die hochfinanz das kalb geschlachtet und ausgeweidet hat, sollte eine gute ausgangslage für die eu werden, und wenn china nicht sämtliche produktionsmaschinen aufkauft kann man denen dann noch helfen (und die uns)).

das einzige was mir sorge bereitet sind die rechten spatzenhirne wie frau vom storch (die glauben ja ernsthaft das weder die usa noch china oder russland uns auseinandernehmen (für den eigenen vorteil, weil es eben gerade möglich ist, wenn die eu sich auflöst). solche leute machen mir angst, neben denen wirkt der npd-gott wie ein universalgenie a´la leonardo da vinci. mari le pen, die arme hat angst vor flüchtlingen (ok ich manchmal auch, george soros unterstützt die flüchtlingslager in den krisengebieten mit viel geld und drückt ihnen ein navi in die hand (wie kommen die sonst als analphabeten nicht vom weg ab, lesen ist ja eher schlecht und ortskundige werden sie nicht soviele dabei haben), passend dazu stammt aus einer seiner thinktanks die idee der modernen kriegsführung mittels flüchtlingsströme/völkerwanderung um ganze länder schnell zu destabilisieren), da kann man ruhig mal über geordnete einwanderung mit festen kontigenten nachdenken), aber beim ganzen rest der politik die sie so propagiert kommen die meisten ideen aus der zeit der industriellen revolution, arme franzosen. afd usw usf sind ähnlich.

wir haben jetzt eben die chance einen teil der wirtschaftsmacht der briten zu übernehmen, als absatzmarkt werden sie nicht wegfallen höchstens punktuell schmelzen. für die it ist das eigtl gut denn so wird das us-knowhow aus dem europäischen markt ein bißchen herausgenommen und der europäische standort könnte aufholen, zumindest bis ceta oder ttip unterzeichnet sind.


----------



## Emanon73 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

@ Leob12, @homer3345, @Bunny_Joe, @Woohoo, @ Grestorn, @ Two-Face, @ Poulton, @ alle die ich vergessen habe und noch kommen

Danke das Ihr noch die Kraft habt, ich hab sie nicht mehr....leider.

Sind sehr wahrscheinlich die Handystrahlen, oder die chemtrails, oder die Flüchtlinge, oder das ich Aluminium in meinem Antitranspirant und nicht auf dem Kopf habe.
Kopp-Verlag..........nein keine Kraft mehr, ich gehe jetzt in das helle warme Licht...


----------



## Woohoo (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Emanon73 schrieb:


> @ Leob12, @homer3345, @Bunny_Joe, @Woohoo, @ Grestorn, @ Two-Face, @ Poulton, @ alle die ich vergessen habe und noch kommen
> 
> Danke das Ihr noch die Kraft habt, ich hab sie nicht mehr....leider.
> 
> ...



Das erste Brexit Opfer.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Framinator schrieb:


> Also ich informiere mich im Netz weil ich selbst mal dran geglaubt habe (es wird uns eingeredet) ein sogenannter "Nazi" zu sein (Man bekommt es von unseren Medien eingetrichtert). Das Schild bekommt man schnell umgehangen. Die EU ist Mist und Deutschland muss da raus. Je früher desto besser. Für mich ist das eine kriminelle Vereinigung mehr nicht. Benetzt mit Lobbyisten.
> 
> Und heute Abend lass ich richtig die Sau raus Brexit sei DANK!
> 
> P.S.: Am Ergebnis war bestimmt PUTIN schuld.



Ach und Deutschland ist kein Lobby und Offshore Paradies? 
Lobbyismus hohlt die Demokratie aus: Zehn Thesen | LobbyControl | LobbyControl
Selten soviel Dünnschiss gelesen.. Deutschland IST DIE EU.. Wir sind der größte Profiteur der EU, wann geht das in deinen Schädel? Wer hat von der Griechenlandkrise Profitiert? Deutschland! 
Deutschland ist grosster Profiteur der Griechen-Krise | Handelszeitung.ch
http://www.frankfurter-hefte.de/upload//2011-09_Grabau_Joebges_web.pdf

Und nun meine bitte: Lerne Lesen UND Verstehen.. Und dann Informiere dich nochmal richtig. Im Netz steht zu 90% mist, wie man auch bei deinen Kommentaren dazu sieht 
Nunja wer den Kopp Verlag als Seriös ansieht, der glaubt auch PI ist nicht Antisemitisch! Der Rottenburger Kopp-Verlag: Verschworungen allerorten  | Infoportal Tubingen / Reutlingen
Jedem Ende wohnt ein Anfang inne – der Brexit als (vielleicht letzte) Chance fur Europa | NachDenkSeiten – Die kritische Website


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Amon schrieb:


> Und der tolle Recherche Verbund aus WDR, MDR und Süddeutsche macht das nicht? Glaubt nur weiter was der Mainstream euch versetzt. Hört auf zu hinterfragen. Nutzt keine alternativen Informationsquellen mehr und tut diese als populistisch ab. Ihr seid doch alle angeblich so junge und aufgeklärte Menschen da verstehe ich echt nicht wieso ihr alle so fest an eine Lebenslüge von alten Leuten glaubt die den Brexit eigentlich ausgelöst hat.



Und du hinterfragst die "alternativen Informationsquellen" anscheinend auch nicht. 
Du schimpft nur gegen den Mainstream und sonst nicht, böse Lügenpresse, aber selbst den Quatsch im Netz als reine Wahrheit abtun.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Ja, dank eines riesigen Niedriglohn Sektors....

Ich informiere mich aus verschiedenen Quellen. Dazu gehört die Mainstream Presse genau so wie sowas wie Kopp und Compact. Anders kommt man auch gar nicht mehr weiter, man muss das schon so machen um halbwegs an Infos zu kommen. Dabei darf man aber nicht alles für bare Münzen nehmen, man muss den ganzen Scheiß verwurstet und dann seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen. Einfach zu sagen "Ach, der Verlag X ist sowieso nur populistisch" ist auch nicht richtig.


----------



## Unrockstar85 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Amon schrieb:


> Ja, dank eines riesigen Niedriglohn Sektors....



Nein weil Arme und Arme gegenseitig ausgespielt werden.. Für eure dumme Aluhutscheiße muss nichmal das ZDF was machen  Rennt weiter euren Schlächtern hinterher, Ufkotte und wie sie alle heißen sind Anitsemiten.. Und Wir haben selber die Macht in der Hand aber scheinbar war Politikunterricht nicht so deine Sache: Res Publica: Die Macht geht vom Volke aus!


----------



## Leob12 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Amon schrieb:


> Ja, dank eines riesigen Niedriglohn Sektors....
> 
> Ich informiere mich aus verschiedenen Quellen. Dazu gehört die Mainstream Presse genau so wie sowas wie Kopp und Compact. Anders kommt man auch gar nicht mehr weiter, man muss das schon so machen um halbwegs an Infos zu kommen. Dabei darf man aber nicht alles für bare Münzen nehmen, man muss den ganzen Scheiß verwurstet und dann seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen. Einfach zu sagen "Ach, der Verlag X ist sowieso nur populistisch" ist auch nicht richtig.


Und es gibt X Verläge die seriöser als Kopp sind, deswegen lasse ich ihn links liegen, genauso wie Bild oder RTL.


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Mit den Schlächtern hinterher rennen funktioniert in beide Richtungen, und jetzt mit der Antisemitismus Keule kommen muss ja wohl auch nicht sein. Wieder mal das Totschlag Argument auspacken um eine Diskussion abzuwürgen...Ach ja, dein Antisemitismus wird gerade massenhaft importiert.

Res Publica, ja, aber wie man das ja jetzt am Brexit sieht passt das der Politik auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## beercarrier (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Amon schrieb:


> Ja, dank eines riesigen Niedriglohn Sektors....



der ist da unbestritten, unbestritten unschön, den hättest du aber mit eu und ohne, wenn du den wieder weg haben willst müsstest du entweder die transportkosten künstlich drastisch erhöhen (steuern) (und wieviele unternehmen da dann bleiben werden?) oder über eine weitgespannte organisation (zb eu) die löhne regeln. brdexit oder ein zerfall der eu macht alles nur schlimmer (jeder sehr betuchte könnte viele lebensmittelrohstoffe kaufen, bunkern die preise hochheizen und dann in verhandlungen (zb über einen arbeitsplatz) hätte er das heft in der hand und nationale gesetze bringen da gar nix weil man einen staat gegen den anderen ausspielen könnte.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Amon schrieb:


> Mit den Schlächtern hinterher rennen funktioniert in beide Richtungen, und jetzt mit der Antisemitismus Keule kommen muss ja wohl auch nicht sein. Wieder mal das Totschlag Argument auspacken um eine Diskussion abzuwürgen...Ach ja, dein Antisemitismus wird gerade massenhaft importiert.


Du willst jetzt nicht ernsthaft behaupten, das Gelaber von van Holey, Ulfkotte und Hamer sei nicht antisemitisch?


----------



## Poulton (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Apropos: Bevor sich wieder jemand aufschwingt und meint, das seine Anti-EU-Haltung die der Mehrheit in Deutschland sei:


> Das Urteil der Deutschen zur EU fällt so positiv aus wie noch nie im  Politbarometer. Erstmals glaubt eine Mehrheit von 45 Prozent, dass uns  die Mitgliedschaft eher Vorteile bringt, nur für 14 Prozent überwiegen  die Nachteile und für 38 Prozent gleichen sich Vor- und Nachteile aus.


Politbarometer: Mehrheit: EU wird wegen Brexit nicht zerbrechen - heute-Nachrichten


----------



## Amon (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Wir werden sehen was passiert.


----------



## Andregee (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Beim Kopp Verlag informiert oder was? Deutschland hat mit am meisten von der Union profitiert.
> Aber ich verstehe schon, wenn Wirtschaftswissenschaftler usw davor warnen ist das natürlich weniger aussagekräftig als das Netz. Oder hast du dir zig Essays von Fachzeitschriften zu dem Thema durchgelesen?


Ja die deutsche Exportindustrie hat von der EU profitiert, aber zu welchem Preis. Deutschland finanziert den Großteil der in der EU verteilen Subventionen um staatlichen Konstrukten die Möglichkeit zum Import zu gewähren, denen eigentlich finanziellen Kapazitäten fehlen. Eigentlich könnte man den Staaten die Waren auch gratis liefern und den deutschen Exportunternehmen steuergenerierte Ausgleichszahlungen liefern. Es ist wie immer, man schröpft die Masse ab während sich vergrößernde Kapitalanhäufungen eine wachsende Anziehungskraft auf künftige Kapitalströme ausübt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Emanon73 schrieb:


> @ Leob12, @homer3345, @Bunny_Joe, @Woohoo, @ Grestorn, @ Two-Face, @ Poulton, @ alle die ich vergessen habe und noch kommen
> 
> Danke das Ihr noch die Kraft habt, ich hab sie nicht mehr....leider.
> 
> ...


Nicht vergessen, das Licht am Ende des Tunnels könnte auch ein Zug sein 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*

Ernsthaft, Politik hier im Forum? Und dann auch noch ein Thema, das ordentlich Zündstoff hat? Also ich bin wegen Hardware und teils wegen ein wenig Software (Spielen und dem technischen Aspekt zu jenen) hier.
Könntet Ihr bei solchen Berichten nicht die Kommentarfunktion ausschalten?


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



juko888 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, Politik hier im Forum? Und dann auch noch ein Thema, das ordentlich Zündstoff hat? Also ich bin wegen Hardware und teils wegen ein wenig Software (Spielen und dem technischen Aspekt zu jenen) hier.
> Könntet Ihr bei solchen Berichten nicht die Kommentarfunktion ausschalten?


Schau mal nach in welchem Forenteil du dich befindest, und dann denk nochmal über die Sinnhaftigkeit deines Posts nach.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schau mal nach in welchem Forenteil du dich befindest, und dann denk nochmal über die Sinnhaftigkeit deines Posts nach.




Ach herrje, sorry. So ist das leider manchmal, wenn man nur über pcgh die News durchgeht und hauptsächlich davon ausgeht, dass man auf einer "PC-Website" ist...


----------



## Leob12 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



juko888 schrieb:


> Ach herrje, sorry. So ist das leider manchmal, wenn man nur über pcgh die News durchgeht und hauptsächlich davon ausgeht, dass man auf einer "PC-Website" ist...


Und Auswirkungen auf die IT Branche haben mit eine PC Website nichts zu tun?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und Auswirkungen auf die IT Branche haben mit eine PC Website nichts zu tun?



Doch, nur ist bei diesem Thema vorprogrammiert, dass die Forenunterhaltung sich kaum darum drehen wird, sondern die Leute anfangen sich gegenseitig anzugreifen, weil die einen Pro, die anderen Kontra EU sind. Dann kommen noch ein paar andere Dinge hinzu (NAZI hier, Naivling da) und schon hat es ÜBERHAUPT nichts mehr mit der IT-Branche zu tun.  Naja, das ist auch mein letzter Kommentar hier, da ich mich sicher nicht an solchen Diskussionen beteiligen werde - dazu werden mir diese grundsätzlich nicht sachlich genug geführt.
Euch aber natürlich noch viel Spaß am Geplänkel.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



beercarrier schrieb:


> der ist da unbestritten, unbestritten unschön, den hättest du aber mit eu und ohne, wenn du den wieder weg haben willst müsstest du entweder die transportkosten künstlich drastisch erhöhen (steuern) (und wieviele unternehmen da dann bleiben werden?) oder über eine weitgespannte organisation (zb eu) die löhne regeln. brdexit oder ein zerfall der eu macht alles nur schlimmer (jeder sehr betuchte könnte viele lebensmittelrohstoffe kaufen, bunkern die preise hochheizen und dann in verhandlungen (zb über einen arbeitsplatz) hätte er das heft in der hand und nationale gesetze bringen da gar nix weil man einen staat gegen den anderen ausspielen könnte.



So wie nationale Staaten vorher auch miteinander verhandelt haben, so könnte das problems weitergehen auch wenn es keine EU mehr gäbe. Nichts spricht gegen vorteilhafte (wennmöglich nicht nur für die Wirtschaft sondern auch Gesellschaft) Wirtschaftsabkommen. Der Haken ist nur, wenn es andere größere Staatengemeinschaften gibt, die wirtschaftlich somit ein größeres Volumen haben, würden einzelne Länder da nicht mithalten können. Ist ja auch mehr ein Thema wo es darum geht, rein wirtschaftlich mit größerem Volumen, größere Aufträge und somit größere Gewinne zu bekommen. Das ist ist der Sinn der EU, nicht wohlgefallen für die EU Bürger. Gesellschaftlich/wirtschaftlich bietet die EU keinen Vorteil für die Bevölkerung. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern das es der arbeitenden Bevölkerungen bei steigenden Lebenserhaltungskosten besser geht. Diverse Zuschüsse und Vergünstigungen wurden in 2 Jahrzenten durchweg gestrichen und kaum einer kann noch richtig sparen.  Familiär gehen 2 arbeiten nur damit es reicht. Also ich weiß nicht woher einige meinen das es uns dank der EU gut ginge aber ich selbst merke nichts davon und an anderen Menschen in meinem Umfeld merke ich auch nichts davon. 

Dazu auch die phänomenale Entwicklung wo der größte Wirtschaftsverband ganz offen sagt, wir brauchen mindestens 800.000 billige Arbeitskräfte und sieh mal was danach passiert. Merkel sagt zu den Flüchtlingen ihr könnt herkommen, ihr seid willkommen und schon sind billige Arbeitskräfte da (die damit sie sich auch schnellstmöglich eingliedern können, die Wartezeit der Äntrage enorm reduziert wurden). Natürlich ist der Mindestlohn eben für diese Billigkräfte attraktiv genug aber für die Einheimischen logischerweise nicht ausreichend entsprechend dem Lebensstand hier. Das ist nur ein Beispiel wie man hier Arbeitslosigkeit erhöht und anderseits nur zum Vorteil der Wirtschaft denkt.  Die EU so wie sie in dieser Form existiert, gehört aufgelöst weil ich als kleiner Bürger in den letzten Jahren seit Entstehung des € keinen Vorteil für mich sehe. Wenn es vorher ohne EU funktioniert hat, so kann erst recht jetzt auch ohn EU funktionieren. Vielleicht nicht in der Größenordnung wie es einige wohlbetuchte Herren und Damen hätten aber es würde funktionieren. Ich bin sogar ziehmlich sicher, dass wen andere ramponierte Ländern austreten, sie erst so überhaupt eine Grundlage schaffen, damit sich ein Land von dem Raubtier EU erholen kann. Das die EU toll ist, sieht man ja an den Pleite gehenden Staaten.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Brexit: IT-Branche befürchtet Nachteile, Berlin könnte durch Startups profitieren*



> Startups könnten nach dem Austritt eher die  deutsche Hauptstadt Berlin als europäischen Standort bevorzugen statt  wie bisher London, da die Gründung dort nun unattraktiver wird.


LOL. Startups in Berlin. Eher Hipsterprojekte.

Das bekannteste ist Rocket Internet und das failt schon seit Jahren und verschlingt unsummen an Geld ohne aus den Roten Zahlen zu kommen.


----------

